# Gentle Leader Alternative ????



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I am going to sound soooo stoopid here, but it is late and I am tired.

When Poppy started his first class, you guys recommended a training nose harness .... and I bought it. It has been fantastic. You guys all said it works better with toy breed dogs ... and it does!!! But, there is no name on it ... and I had several people in class tonight ask what kind it is. :blush:

It's not a Gentle Leader, but something similar. ??

I told the trainer I would call back with the name, but darned if I can find what kind it is. There is no tag at all, except telling what size it is.

Any help will be appreciated!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

is it maybe the comfort trainer?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Could you tell us what it looks like or post a picture? There are a few different brands available these days.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Is it the Halti Collar?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> is it maybe the comfort trainer?


Yes!!!! That is it!!! I was able to go find my receipt! :aktion033:

Training Products and Books - Training Unlimited Animal Training and Animal Actors, Inc.

Thanks bunches and bunches!!! Jules


----------

